
50 years PARC there is a metaphysical hack? - ivanoski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonance#/media/File:Resonance.PNG
======
kazinator
Maybe an account created less than an hour ago should not be able to post
submissions, or else they should not be able to make front page.

